# Boogaloo Fitness



## Sped Xing (Jun 8, 2020)

The impending collapse of the United States is a decent fitness motivator.


Since the 17th of May I've managed to get down from a preposterous 235 to a preposterous 225.  At this rate, on Election Night, I should be within height / weight for the first time since 2012.  That is, under 186.  It's been a while.

Anyone else motivated for being ready by 3 November?


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jun 8, 2020)

I finally got around to moving my bench in, so I’m set. When it comes down to it, I can let wandering wasteland vagabonds get a good workout in for the price of some water and cigarettes.
The “Boogaloo Bros’ Wasteland Weightroom” will be the premier gym this side of the Mojave. Our slogan is “Your Gains Will Be _*Apocalyptic*_”.


----------



## B. F. Bugleberry (Jun 8, 2020)

Run. Run. Run. Hike. Hike. Run. Hike. Hike with a pack on, ammo and gun, in an accessible configuration. Run and hike on BLM land, practice shooting during hikes. Quick set up tent, start one of them underground smokeless fires. Hike while being quiet. Run, then read about Stalingrad, the Rwandan genocide, or any Balkan conflict. Practice self application of turniquets, both hands. Hike.


----------



## crocodilian (Jun 8, 2020)

Being large isn't important, what's important is cardio. Practice that while wearing all the gear you expect to carry at all times.


----------



## HarveyMC (Jun 8, 2020)

Walk ten miles a day and do intermittent fasting. I’m not joking, if you do that you will be able to eat literally anything you want and still drop 2-3 pounds a week. Because I lost my job bc of Corona, my schedule is wake up at 10am, hydrate, drink black coffee, do work, and then at 4 walk 10 miles. I get back around 7, and that’s when I have my first meal of the day. Because I’m a 240lb fatty, I burn about 5,000 calories a day using this method. Because my first meal is so late in the day, I physically cannot eat more than like 3,500 calories. I literally just can’t. If you pair that with eating healthy too, you’re looking at a 3,000 calorie deficit a day - or about a pound every day. The walk is really relaxing and you get to think about life. Plus, you get to meet some of your neighbors and explore the world


----------



## XYZpdq (Jun 8, 2020)

HeyItsHarveyMacClout said:


> Walk ten miles a day and do intermittent fasting. I’m not joking, if you do that you will be able to eat literally anything you want and still drop 2-3 pounds a week. Because I lost my job bc of Corona, my schedule is wake up at 10am, hydrate, drink black coffee, do work, and then at 4 walk 10 miles. I get back around 7, and that’s when I have my first meal of the day. Because I’m a 240lb fatty, I burn about 5,000 calories a day using this method. Because my first meal is so late in the day, I physically cannot eat more than like 3,500 calories. I literally just can’t. If you pair that with eating healthy too, you’re looking at a 3,000 calorie deficit a day - or about a pound every day. The walk is really relaxing and you get to think about life. Plus, you get to meet some of your neighbors and explore the world


Yeah I bike about six miles a day including some hills as my main transportation, and just as a matter of habit and preference don't eat until near the end of my day, and I have to really _really_ put some effort into it , like "lunch each day is half a box of honey buns and nonstop beers from getting home until bedtime" amounts of effort, then  I can put on some gut but that's about it.


----------



## HarveyMC (Jun 8, 2020)

XYZpdq said:


> Yeah I bike about six miles a day including some hills as my main transportation, and just as a matter of habit and preference don't eat until near the end of my day, and I have to really _really_ put some effort into it , like "lunch each day is half a box of honey buns and nonstop beers from getting home until bedtime" amounts of effort, then  I can put on some gut but that's about it.



Yesterday was my cheat day, and I splurged since it was the first nice day in a while. I got myself a 5 Guy's cheeseburger, a milkshake, then had beer and pizza with my friends. This was the most unhealthy I've eaten in months, but even accounting for that, my calories for the day were still a significant loss. My estimated calories were

900cals - Cheeseburger
680cals - Shake
720cals - Alcohol
1100cals - Pizza

Meanwhile my apple watch puts my calories burned for the day yesterday at 4,800. So (900+680+720+1100) - 4800 = -1,400

That was with eating a massively unhealthy diet too. Most days I usually eat chicken, rice, and steamed veggies, plus maybe some tuna and crackers and a kitkat. Those days are closer to a 3,000 calorie deficit for me.

If you're trying to lose weight I cannot strongly recommend intermittent fasting + distance cardio enough


----------



## Sped Xing (Jun 8, 2020)

I've been intermittent fasting by skipping breakfast, and not taking a lunch.  By the nature of my work, that pretty much precludes eating until I'm off.  I try not to unhinge my jaw when I get home.   So good so far.

I wish I had time to run a shitload every day like I once did, but having money is a nice consolation prize.


----------



## captkrisma (Jun 8, 2020)

I've been bulking because of wrestling, but while I'm gaining weight, I'm losing my 'love handles' I gained 4 months ago.  So far I'm down about an inch and am close to having ab definition again (not a 6-pack, but getting there).


----------



## Jeff_the_Thriller (Jun 19, 2020)

Running is most important. Then push-ups, sit-ups, and pull-ups.  Just look up any US military branches physical fitness standards but cardio is most important.


----------



## JustFuckinaDude (Jun 22, 2020)

Jeff_the_Thriller said:


> Running is most important. Then push-ups, sit-ups, and pull-ups.  Just look up any US military branches physical fitness standards but cardio is most important.


Not a great metric at all, IMO. I’m much stronger now (and my back and knees don’t hurt as badly) now that I’m out of the military and can train intelligently. All that endurance doesn’t mean a thing in any real confrontation that only lasts a few seconds. The stronger fighter always wins.

That being said, I’ve always found rucking to be a much more tolerable form of cardio than distance running. I tend to just keep it under 20% bw and my joints are fine.


----------



## James Mason (Jun 22, 2020)

stay fit boys, you never know when a random negro will attack
think of little tray tray


----------



## Chad Nasty (Jun 22, 2020)

I agree with a lot of dudes here about cardio. The ifantry standard is 12 miles in 3 hours full load. Not very fun. But that was more based on the conventional warfare that was going on in the past, unconventional (where MOUT is) is better suited with sprinting. It depends on where you are. I dont do pushups because i hate them now, i use resistance bands, they workes great when gyms were closed. But like some other people said, get used to the weight and make sure it rests on the hips. The gun gets heavy after a few miles, there are blu guns you can buy. If you REALLY want to prep, do ready up drills, and get a dummy that weighs like 200 to practice quick lifts of an incapacitated teammate. And while youre backpacking, throw some sprints in too.


----------



## TerminalTryHard (Jun 23, 2020)

Jeff_the_Thriller said:


> Running is most important. Then push-ups, sit-ups, and pull-ups.  Just look up any US military branches physical fitness standards but cardio is most important.


Not entirely true now, just look at the Army's new physical fitness test the ACFT. it's 3 rep max hex bar deadlift, over head throw, sprint-drag-carry, T-push ups, hanging leg tuck, and a 2 mile run. The army has slowly been learning that there are more domains of fitness than just aerobic. 

Since everyone here is singing the praise of intermittent fasting I guess I'll give it a try, I was planning to clean energy drinks out of my diet so I'll wrap this into it too.

I've been wanting to add some kind of martial arts to my workout but the gym I wanted to start taking classes at is still closed do to corona. With any luck I'll add two days of Muay Thai to my work out plan.


----------



## White Devil (Jun 26, 2020)

Cardio is the best thing to focus on in this theoretical situation. If you can't move, for long periods of time, you can't survive. 

If you can't move while rucking 100 pounds of gear, you're as good as dead.


----------



## Had (Aug 23, 2020)

White Devil said:


> Cardio is the best thing to focus on in this theoretical situation. If you can't move, for long periods of time, you can't survive.
> 
> If you can't move while rucking 100 pounds of gear, you're as good as dead.


https://youtu.be/XFnWzGU8Vzs?t=2893


----------



## Aidan (Aug 23, 2020)

White Devil said:


> Cardio is the best thing to focus on in this theoretical situation. If you can't move, for long periods of time, you can't survive.
> 
> If you can't move while rucking 100 pounds of gear, you're as good as dead.


I am not rucking 100lbs of gear in any sized igloo. Agreed cardio is bestio though.



TerminalTryHard said:


> Not entirely true now, just look at the Army's new physical fitness test the ACFT. it's 3 rep max hex bar deadlift, over head throw, sprint-drag-carry, T-push ups, hanging leg tuck, and a 2 mile run. The army has slowly been learning that there are more domains of fitness than just aerobic.
> 
> Since everyone here is singing the praise of intermittent fasting I guess I'll give it a try, I was planning to clean energy drinks out of my diet so I'll wrap this into it too.
> 
> I've been wanting to add some kind of martial arts to my workout but the gym I wanted to start taking classes at is still closed do to corona. With any luck I'll add two days of Muay Thai to my work out plan.


The ACFT was designed to accommodate people who could barely pass the previous standards, let's not kid ourselves. Take into account the new exercises + the new standards and it's an absolute joke.
The basic exercises of the branches are a generally good guide on _general_ fitness which is why they've been used so much. I think the USMC has the best overall fitness test, the 3 mile one, not the buddy drag one. If you compare the stats of the USMC vs the Army for BMI one of them is doing something right and one of them is doing something very, very wrong. That 1 mile imo is important.

edit: I couldn't find the chart that showed them all in one convenient picture but here's a quick blurb


> The Navy is by far the most overweight branch of the military, according to the study. Data show that 22% of Navy personnel were classified as obese, compared to 18.1% for the Air Force and 17.4% for the Army.
> The Marine Corps had by far the lowest number at 8.3%.


Archive


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Aug 23, 2020)

I've managed to cut down to a healthy 185 and I plan on visiting the range twice a week. The gym near my house is still open, so I spend most of my time doing cardio, though I've done a bit of bulking to try and put more meat on the mass. As long as I can carry my two bugout bags on my back comfortably, I'm good. The goal is to get to a point where I can realistically walk 25-30 miles with my bags a day.


----------



## Aidan (Aug 23, 2020)

littlearmalite said:


> I've managed to cut down to a healthy 185 and I plan on visiting the range twice a week. The gym near my house is still open, so I spend most of my time doing cardio, though I've done a bit of bulking to try and put more meat on the mass. As long as I can carry my two bugout bags on my back comfortably, I'm good. The goal is to get to a point where I can realistically walk 25-30 miles with my bags a day.


25-30 miles/day is a lot. You need to do some shakedowns with your gear for a few days and figure everything out if you haven't already, you'll need a buffet of food to maintain that peace in any bugout scenario.


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Aug 23, 2020)

Aidan said:


> 25-30 miles/day is a lot. You need to do some shakedowns with your gear for a few days and figure everything out if you haven't already, you'll need a buffet of food to maintain that peace in any bugout scenario.



Is it? I read somewhere that a well-conditioned walker can hit 20-30 a day, but if that's too high a goal I can shoot for 15-20.

Edit: I guess that isn't accounting for gear. Dang. : /


----------



## Aidan (Aug 23, 2020)

People can do 30 a day reliably, but not 30 a day for 5 days in a row with actual gear. Ultra light nerds basically marathon day after day which is sort of the extreme end, but they can only do well-supplied routes or they have drops set up.
You'll find out what works and what doesn't if you just get out there. 15-20 a day is pretty normal and it's not like you're racing if you're stuck on foot and the world is on fire. 

I'm no expert though, I haven't done any through-hikes. I want to but time and money for now don't allow it, I plan to do the Appalachian Trail in full within a few years.


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Aug 23, 2020)

Aidan said:


> People can do 30 a day reliably, but not 30 a day for 5 days in a row with actual gear. Ultra light nerds basically marathon day after day which is sort of the extreme end, but they can only do well-supplied routes or they have drops set up.
> You'll find out what works and what doesn't if you just get out there. 15-20 a day is pretty normal and it's not like you're racing if you're stuck on foot and the world is on fire.
> 
> I'm no expert though, I haven't done any through-hikes. I want to but time and money for now don't allow it, I plan to do the Appalachian Trail in full within a few years.



There aren't many great walking paths where I am. It's mostly just empty stretches of highway between small towns. If I get out to San Jacinto I can go hiking in the mountains up there, but that's probably gonna have to wait until the 1st of next year.


----------



## Aidan (Aug 23, 2020)

littlearmalite said:


> There aren't many great walking paths where I am. It's mostly just empty stretches of highway between small towns. If I get out to San Jacinto I can go hiking in the mountains up there, but that's probably gonna have to wait until the 1st of next year.


Yeah I think only Midwest and West are good for spontaneous and longwinded hikes like that, unfortunately. Texas is a hellhole for any spontaneous nature outings unless you own the land outright or live way out west near Big Bend or Guadalupe. I'd recommend you check those out if you ever get the chance. I think there are some national forests somewhere on the east side but idr, I've never been to them.

Big Bend has a 30 mile circuit you can look it up online if you wanted to try but you could literally die if you're not prepped and you push too hard out there. I imagine the parks are closed still which blows.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Aug 26, 2020)

I'm getting a lot of use out of that Ring Fit thing...


----------



## XYZpdq (Aug 30, 2020)

Walking kinda fucking sucks ass compared to biking. Biking you go fast enough that you get a nice breeze. Walking is just hot and slow.


----------



## HarveyMC (Aug 30, 2020)

XYZpdq said:


> Walking kinda fucking sucks ass compared to biking. Biking you go fast enough that you get a nice breeze. Walking is just hot and slow.



I mean this is a boogaloo fitness thread. Should the boogaloo come to pass, you’re not going to be in comfortable conditions. I specifically do my exercises during the heat of the day for that specific reason. Gives you a nice tan too.


----------



## Freedom Fries (Aug 31, 2020)

Jeff_the_Thriller said:


> Running is most important. Then push-ups, sit-ups, and pull-ups.  Just look up any US military branches physical fitness standards but cardio is most important.


That's being changed like this year


----------



## HarveyMC (Aug 31, 2020)

Freedom Fries said:


> That's being changed like this year



What’s it being changed to? Part of me is tempted to go into the military after I finish up law school and get them to pay for my degree, so I may as well start working out for the test rn


----------



## DeadFish (Aug 31, 2020)

A guide about using performance enhanchers and steroids might be in order.


----------



## Freedom Fries (Aug 31, 2020)

HeyItsHarveyMacClout said:


> What’s it being changed to? Part of me is tempted to go into the military after I finish up law school and get them to pay for my degree, so I may as well start working out for the test rn


depends on the branch and I think it may also depend on the MOS now. IIRC, all branches are doing away with sit-ups and are either transitioning to planks or hanging reverse situps. I think the Army is adding a deadlift ladder as well as a standing power toss and weighted 25m shuttle runs. Everybody is keeping the run, but the Navy is gonna start letting people do a 2k row as one of the alternatives inducing swimming 500yds if the facility is set up for it. Looks like pushups have been changed so that you hit full depth and take your hands off the ground and extend your arms to the sides to reset before doing the next rep from a dead stop with your chest on the ground. 

I'm speculating that a lot of it is based around getting soldiers to train differently, likely more for strength.


----------



## Pigtoad (Sep 23, 2020)

get a weighted jump rope. I have two crossropes, 1 and 2lbs for resistance + cardio. I also have a bench and various dumbbell weights.


----------



## Pigtoad (Sep 23, 2020)

also anyone have any recommendations for sarms? particularly for women?


----------



## JustFuckinaDude (Sep 24, 2020)

HeyItsHarveyMacClout said:


> What’s it being changed to? Part of me is tempted to go into the military after I finish up law school and get them to pay for my degree, so I may as well start working out for the test rn


3RM Trap Bar Deadlift
Standing Power Throw- you throw an 8 lb medicine ball overhead as far as you can
T Push-up- Do a push-up, but take your hands off the ground and spread them out to the side when you go down
Sprint/ Drag/Carry - A shuttle sprint, followed by pulling a sled, followed by carrying kettlebells, followed by a shuttle sprint
Leg Tuck - Hang from a pull up bar sideways. Lift knees to chest.
2 mile Run

I actually quite like it (except for the 2 mile run)


----------



## Freedom Fries (Mar 24, 2021)

Aidan said:


> The ACFT was designed to accommodate people who could barely pass the previous standards, let's not kid ourselves. Take into account the new exercises + the new standards and it's an absolute joke.


It was moving in the right direction. The fact of the matter is that strength needs to be promoted and cardio was overemphasized. Of course the strength standards are a joke with the max score on the 1RM hex bar being easily highly reppable by jr highschool football players. Same with sprint carry. Good direction, but needs to be heavier. HIIT should be emphasized in fitness standards since it more closely mimics the job. 
Sit-ups for plank or tuck is an excellent change.

Obviously keep the run though.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 24, 2021)

@Freedom Fries
At the moment, the military is struggling to maintain the talent they need. A big part of the Navy's fatness is they'd much rather have fat sailors than fewer sailors. They _could_ begin tightening belts through higher physical standards, but nobody knows better than the leadership that this would further hemorrhage much-needed bodies in a time when not many people are enlisting, especially in highly technical jobs.
This applies to all branches who are hurting for bodies but it effects the Army and Navy most, as I understand it. Naturally if they lower requirements, even if in a retarded way, then they can recruit and retain more bodies.

This sort of thinking is why I have my personal conspiracy that the new Army PT test was designed from the ground up to be more physically _accommodating _so as to ease recruitment and retention.


----------



## Freedom Fries (Mar 24, 2021)

Aidan said:


> @Freedom Fries
> At the moment, the military is struggling to maintain the talent they need. A big part of the Navy's fatness is they'd much rather have fat sailors than fewer sailors. They _could_ begin tightening belts through higher physical standards, but nobody knows better than the leadership that this would further hemorrhage much-needed bodies in a time when not many people are enlisting, especially in highly technical jobs.
> This applies to all branches who are hurting for bodies but it effects the Army and Navy most, as I understand it. Naturally if they lower requirements, even if in a retarded way, then they can recruit and retain more bodies.
> 
> This sort of thinking is why I have my personal conspiracy that the new Army PT test was designed from the ground up to be more physically _accommodating _so as to ease recruitment and retention.


I don't necessarily disagree as evidenced by the removal of the leg tuck which is painfully easy to score "good" on. That said, someone working on cybersec or a nuclear reactor doesn't necessarily have to be the pinnacle of fitness. Seriously, go try to do as many as you can and see how easy it is.

That said, a greater emphasis on strength is a must, and expectations that men over 6ft be lighter than 200lbs is kind of silly so long as they're muscular rather than just soft. I think adding pull or chin-ups as a req or something like a 2xbw hex deadlift standard would easily achieve weight to strength metrics. Maybe add something like a 200lb for Xyd farmer's walk or just increase the load on the carry part of that test.


----------



## TerminalTryHard (Mar 26, 2021)

Yeah the ACFT is so easy the Army has had to water it down twice in attempts to get the fail rates out of the double digits.


----------

